
Sydney couple launch 'Google for fashion' startup - theurge.com - dostrin2
https://www.smh.com.au/business/small-business/sydney-couple-launch-google-for-fashion-startup-20191023-p533a6.html
======
shannon22
The Urge makes it so easy to browse all your favourite brands in 1 browser
screen!!! You no longer need to have 10 tabs open to try find the best deal!

It really takes online shopping to the next level!

------
bgdkbtv
Why not just use google?

~~~
dostrin2
@bgdkbtv - After spending 5 years in the industry, watching how people shop,
Google does not solve the painpoint when you are trying to really hunt down a
specific item or style of clothing.

This becomes clear when you look at some of the ways shoppers go about finding
the items they are looking for. A great example is the FindFashion or the
FemaleFashionAdvice Reddits:

They have over 1m users who are actively looking, discussing or trying to hunt
down a piece of clothing.

Google images is currently the next best thing, but this contains a whole load
of junk too.

What we are doing at [https://theurge.com](https://theurge.com) is curating,
on a very broad scale, the best brands and stores from around.

Disclaimer: I am the founder and therefore, might be biased :)

------
jaygoodman
Great product

